# Tener Que, Deber, Hay Que



## acicciamia

¡hola a todos!
perdonadme, quisiera pediros una ayuda sobre el empleo de las formas de deber: tener que, deber y haber que.
¿Podríais explicarme cuándo se utilizan estas diferentes formas y hacerme algunos ejemplos? 
mi profesora ayer me dijo:" ¡dime algo en español!" y yo le contesté:" ¿qué tengo que decir?"....me equivoqué ¿verdad?


----------



## Cecilio

Hola, Acicciamia (vaya nombre más raro). La frase "¿Qué tengo que decir?" è perfetta. Ci sono diverse possibilità per esprimere l'obligatorietà in spagnolo. Esempi:

- Tengo que hacer los deberes.
- Debo hacer los deberes.
- He de hacer los deberes.

La struttura "tener que" è la più normale.

L'espressione "haber que" si isa in forma impersonale. Per esempio:

- Hay que hacer los deberes.


----------



## irene.acler

Y "deber de" tiene otro sentido?


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Y "deber de" tiene otro sentido?



Las diferencias, usos y particularidades de "deber" o "deber de" son temas un poco complicados. Han sido tratados ya en anteriores hilos de WR. Si pones "deber de" en la sección de búsqueda te salen varios. Yo no utilizaría el "de" cuando se trata de 'obligación'. En el caso de 'suposición', p.e. "Deben (de) ser las seis", el uso de la preposición parece opcional. Pero eso es solo mi opinión.


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias, entonces voy a buscar los hilos anteriores..


----------



## Cecilio

No es mala idea. Luego nos cuentas a qué conclusión llegas. Lo digo porque para muchos hablantes nativos de español la cosa no está demasiado clara.


----------



## irene.acler

De verdad es tan compleja? Pues voy a investigar!!!


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> De verdad es tan compleja? Pues voy a investigar!!!


En el lenguaje oral se usan tanto 'deber de' como 'deber'.
El DRAE. dice:'
Deber: 
Usase como auxiliar en las perífrasis, en las que añade una nota de inseguridad o probabilidad al verbo principal:'debe DE hacer frío. Debieron DE salir a pelear'.
Por tanto, para la Real Academia es ,en principio,más correcto decir deber de, pero yo me atrevo a decir que se usa más 'deber' a secas en el oral.
Yo personalmente digo : ' Deben ser las 6 o deben de ser las 6' según me pilla, pero siempre digo:'Deben de ser hermanas', porque 'deben ser hermanas' me suena peor,a mí personalmente.En la calle, se dicen de las 2 formas,aunque creo que se utiliza más 'debo' a secas,como los italianos.


----------



## irene.acler

Perdona, "a secas" qué significa?


----------



## femmejolie

soltanto, solamente


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias, femmejolie.


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Gracias, femmejolie.


In italiano si dice soltanto 'dovrebbero essere le quattro',
ma in spagnolo si dicono tutte e due,però all'orale ci si sente di più 'Debían ser las 4',ma anche si usa 'Debían de ser las 4' (io preferisco quest'ultima,e anche la Real Academia)


----------



## Cecilio

Nel caso dell'espressione dell'obbligazione, si userebbe "deber", per esempio "Yo debería ir". Usare la preposizione qui, p.e.  "Yo debería de ir", non si considera accettabile nella lingua culta, ma c'è gente che lo dice di solito.


----------



## mauro63

Cecilio said:


> Nel caso dell'espressione dell'obbligazione, si userebbe "deber", per esempio "Yo debería ir". Usare la preposizione qui, p.e. "Yo debería de ir", non si considera accettabile nella lingua culta, ma c'è gente che lo dice di solito.


 
Concuerdo con Cecilio respecto al uso de deber y deber de...
Cuando implica obligación o una orden lo correcto es _deber_ o menos común _haber de_.
Yo debo ir mañana ! ( he de ir mañana)
_Deber de_ se refiere a posibilidad, duda aunque también en este caso puede usarse solamente _deber.   _
Tener que... es la forma más usual, al menos aquí.


----------



## claudine2006

femmejolie said:


> In italiano si dice soltanto 'dovrebbero essere le quattro', ma in spagnolo si dicono tutte e due, però all'orale si sente di più 'Debían ser las 4', ma si usa anche 'Debían de ser las 4' (io preferisco quest'ultima, e anche la Real Academia)


 


Cecilio said:


> Nel caso dell'espressione dell'obbligazione, si userebbe "deber", per esempio "Yo debería ir". Usare la preposizione qui, p.e. "Yo debería de ir", non si considera accettabile nella lingua colta, ma c'è gente che di solito lo dice.


Qualche piccolo ritocco.


----------



## irene.acler

Scusa, Claudine, come si fa a mettere due o più citazioni quando si risponde ad una domanda? Non l'ho ancora capito!
Non è una domanda pertinente forse, però a volte potrebbe essermi utile..


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Scusa, Claudine, come si fa a mettere due o più citazioni quando si risponde ad una domanda? Non l'ho ancora capito!
> Non è una domanda pertinente forse, però a volte potrebbe essermi utile..


Ti rispondo qui perché credo che tu non abbia attivato la possibilità di inviarti PM: nel primo messaggio che vuoi selezionare premi il tasto _Multi-Quote this message_ (é l'ultimo tasto a destra) e nel secondo il tasto _Quote_.
Così ti appariranno entrambi i messaggi. Con questo metodo puoi inserire quanti messaggi vuoi. 
Spero ti sia utile e spero che non cancellino il mio post.


----------



## irene.acler

Ah, veramente grazie mille Claudine, finalmento ho capito!!!


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Ah, veramente grazie mille Claudine, finalmento ho capito!!!


Figurati!  Spero che tu abbia l'opportunità di usarlo al più presto.


----------

